# What about long hair?



## TSOJOURNER

I am getting ready to set out on some serious sailing in our 27' Norsea. We will do not have a water maker so water will be a rationed commodity. I have long hair and really don't want to cut it...anyone have suggestions on how to keep it clean without using water?


----------



## Cruisingdad

JacquelineHaden said:


> I am getting ready to set out on some serious sailing in our 27' Norsea. We will do not have a water maker so water will be a rationed commodity. I have long hair and really don't want to cut it...anyone have suggestions on how to keep it clean without using water?


You can wash it in salt water, but not sure your hair will be happy with it! Would you like me to move this into the HerSailnet Forum? I think the gals of our forum may have some suggestions.

Brian


----------



## sailingdog

They do sell waterless shampoos that don't require rinsing...


----------



## TSOJOURNER

CD, I would appreciate it very much.. I couldn't find the thread....and thank you sailing dog...I will look for those products


----------



## rayncyn51

Check out the book "Care and Feeding of Sailboat Crew" by Lin Pardey. She has many good tips on living on a boat with limited water, including taking care of long hair.


----------



## sailingdog

One brand can be found *here*. Glad to help.


----------



## imagine2frolic

Those jugs for insect poisin you spray the garden with. That is a good way to rinse hair. I met alady with hair to her waist, and thick as can be. This is what she used with help from her husband.

My wife finally got tired of her long hair on the boat, and cut it. I did the same thing about 18 years ago.....BEST WISHES in finding a solution to keep your hair long......i2f


----------



## quidam1947

Other than making it (fresh water) a condition for living aboard, you might try catching rain water. I've washed my long(ish) hair in sea water (less foam) and followed with minimal fresh water rinsing. I didn't wash it as often as I'd like to, though. Also, its wasn't that often that we didn't have access to fresh water sources.

Michele


----------



## sailingdog

rain water is probably pretty good for the hair if you filter it properly.


----------



## eryka

Hi Jacqueline, 

I considered not replying to this thread just because now I'm busted that my avatar photo is pretty old - my hair has grown out to where it is now just past shoulder-length, and I'm not sure I want to cut it either. Mostly I keep it braided - picks up less dirt that way, and I don't really want it whipping me in the face in the wind anyway - and wash it less often but indulge in the water when I do. With salt water I find less of a need to soap my hair than I had anticipated anyway, it's clean, just salty, and often I can get by with a fresh water rinse and conditioner with UV protection. (I use Aruba Aloe brand when I can get it)


----------



## Melrna

Like Eryka, I keep my hair braided up. When I wash it, I do a salt water wash and fresh water rinse. I leave in some hair conditioner to protect my hair from the sun. I usually wash my hair in the cockpit to keep my continuing falling out hair from clogging the drains. I have plastic strainers in both the shower and sink drains to keep from clogging up the pumps and hoses when I wash up.


----------



## Mimsy

Haven't gone cruising yet, but I have backpacked and camped for weeks a time where fresh water was a luxury.

If your hair is oily, sprinkle a bit of cornstarch on your scalp, rub it into your scalp, then brush it out. This works to absorb oil between washings.

If your hair is dry, TiGi After Party is a great smoothing cream that removes odors and restores moisture. The packaging is a bit bulky and awkward, but a little goes a long way so one can should last you for a long time. It uses no propellants so that is a definite advantage.

When my hair was longer ( to my waist) I used the cornstarch on my scalp, then a small bit of After Party on my ends, braided it up and went about my business. Be sure you use the cornstarch first other wise it will stick to the After Party which will requre you to wash your hair immediately, which is what you were trying to avoid in the first place.


----------



## marinegirl405

Jacqueline

I have long hair (mid shoulder blade length), and live aboard full time, mostly at anchor.. And getting extra water is inconvenient. SO I have the same issue.

I have a solar shower that heats water if the weather is obliging enough (if not, then I boil some water in the kettle and mix a bucket with hot and cold to a bearable temperature.

I use either the solar shower, or my bucket of warm water to rinse my hair and wet it - making sure that the water I use falls into my bucket, so I can keep using the same water again and again until I feel my hair is wet enough. (I use a plastic drinking beaker that I use to scoop and pour)

I then soap up, and rinse my hair FIRST with the water from the bucket, this time letting it drain overboard or down the sink, and if more water is required, I use the water from the solar shower to finish off. I have a 5 gallon solar shower and can do 5 hair washes like this (skipping any conditioner phase). 

If the sea water is warm and clean enough, then I take a swim, which acts gets the hair nice and wet - I then just use one beaker of water to rinse the salt water and find I can shampoo fine from that point forward.

Biggest water saving comes from the fact I probably only wash my hair every 3-5 days (depending on just how respectable I need to look or good I need to feel)

Also I keep a separate bucket to store rainwater (often recovered from inside the dinghy if we get enough rain, and the water I'm catching isn't salty), I then use that water to top up my solar shower.

I don't use any special brand of shampoo, just the cheapest I can find for the most part - but I do have it in a handy pump dispenser which somehow seems easier to manage. Ever so often I'll spoil myself and use conditioner, and this obviously takes a little more water (although you can always get the combined shampoo/conditioner if you feel regular conditioning is necessary).

My biggest issue with longer hair is not getting it clean, but finding the dry stuff all over the boat. For some reason it seems way worse than in a house, I find hair EVERYWHERE.. I've somehow conditioned my husband to agree it's not mine but "THAT WOMAN" (mystery woman) who is leaving hair all over the boat. I try to brush my hair out in the cockpit but still it finds its way everywhere.


----------



## nmccubbin

My wife had great results for moths at a time with a common degergent, Joy. 
Sold as Dawn in some countries. Same stuff
She used ONLY seawater.
The stuff is so cheap that she tried it at home with fresh water, but poor results.


----------



## OrioninHawaii

When I had hair to my waist and I braided it up tight all the time- it's crucial to use some kind of detangler (I used "mane and tail" diluted in a spray bottle and spritzed) - I also always found hair ALL OVER lol! I finally cut it really short and couldn't be happier...
When I'm not at the dock and needing to be presentable -- I can go for LONG times without washing it and I believe my hair is healthier because of it...


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I would keep it braided. But an old fashioned way to clean hair (learned from my Great aunt Grace born 1878) is to take you stiff bristle boar brush(very old fashioned) and wrap a light amount of gauze around the bristles. So they can still punch thru. Brush your hair firmly-the gauze pulls a lot of the oil out of the hair. You can also use baby powder(on deck-downwind) and sprinkle it at scalp-work in with fingers and again brush out. 

happy sailing

caydj


----------



## Keldee

Rain water is just the best for washing hair(why would you filter it? I never did) The most economical way to wash my shoulder length hair on our boat was hang a solar shower bag from the boom positioning a bucket underneath,using the flow control wet hair then turn it offf while soaping and continue using flow control to rinse.Worked like a dream.


----------



## dongreerps

The multiple reports from ladies with long long hair raise a point of needed education. The surgical literature contains multiple reports of female workers getting long hair caught in power equipment. (Usually lathes or drill presses) The hair gets wrapped up in the shaft, and rips the scalp off the head. I can envisiom the same thing happening in an uncontrolled tack or jibe with hair getting tangled up in sheets flying off the winch, etc. We all know not to get fingers caught under lines on winches. Please also think about not getting long hair caught in lines.


----------



## zeehag

dongreerps said:


> The multiple reports from ladies with long long hair raise a point of needed education. The surgical literature contains multiple reports of female workers getting long hair caught in power equipment. (Usually lathes or drill presses) The hair gets wrapped up in the shaft, and rips the scalp off the head. I can envisiom the same thing happening in an uncontrolled tack or jibe with hair getting tangled up in sheets flying off the winch, etc. We all know not to get fingers caught under lines on winches. Please also think about not getting long hair caught in lines.


you are obviously not a lady with long hair-sounds kind of like a sexist comment rather than a legitimate suggestion regarding hair care.-i have had long hair in hospitals and on board boats forever--i refuse to cut my hair because some one is such a control freak that they have to insist on short hair for cruising. there is no reason for that--takes me 1 1/2 gal for shower with hair wash--i use a leave in conditioner and usually wear my hair pulled up into a pony tail or clip it up into a bun on my head for sailing. washing in salt water and then using 1 qt of fresh water to rinse is also a very good way to clean it..then a leave in conditioner. having long hair isnt a detriment. those who think that hair is gonna get caught in winches and in lines etc really donot know much about long hair and the females who wear it. or how to take proper care of hair. could be also a control issue and is in need of re-teaching.....LOL....think about it---buns and hair rolls and pony tails and braids have been in use for wearers of long hair for many centuries---isnt like re inventing the wheel or anything!!!!

by the way--JOY and DAWN are two entirely different soaps. joy is joy around the world. dawn is dawn around the world.....joy works in sea water. dawn sorta does--but not nearly as well.


----------



## pmpcc

Best shampoo and conditioner ever - baking soda to wash and apple cider vingar to condition. Sounds weird and takes a little getting used to but as someone who would have no problem putting down $50 for "good" hair products from the salon, I swear by it!!!

There are lots of "no poo" shampoo receipes on the web, but I've found for my long and frizzy hair (thank you Florida humidity) that this is the best. 1 tablespoon of baking soda in about 1/2 cup of water - just rub in good at the scalp and pull through the ends. Rinse with plain water and follow with a rinse in the a 1/4 cup vinegar and 1/4 cup water mix (I usually comb while the vingar is sitting). I usually give it a quick rinse again just to get the viegar smell out. A little styling cream or leave in conditioner or hairspray will take care of rest. Lemon juice will work too, really anything acidic will close the hair shaft and make it shiny. Lemon juice will also lighten your hair in sun (saving on those highlighting bills.)

Best part is that my showers take less time and there's less soap scum to clean. Would love to hear if anyone tries it or uses something similar.


----------



## zeehag

dongreerps said:


> The multiple reports from ladies with long long hair raise a point of needed education. The surgical literature contains multiple reports of female workers getting long hair caught in power equipment. (Usually lathes or drill presses) The hair gets wrapped up in the shaft, and rips the scalp off the head. I can envisiom the same thing happening in an uncontrolled tack or jibe with hair getting tangled up in sheets flying off the winch, etc. We all know not to get fingers caught under lines on winches. Please also think about not getting long hair caught in lines.


i have been sailing since age 7 with long and short hair. is not gonna get caught in a winch or a block and tackle any more than a man's external plumbing is going to ....lol i have to laugh at the male knowledge overload that i have witnessed in sailing..lol..i believe the sexism is a part of testosterone insecurity.


----------



## eryka

pmpcc said:


> Best shampoo and conditioner ever - baking soda to wash and apple cider vingar to condition. Sounds weird and takes a little getting used to but as someone who would have no problem putting down $50 for "good" hair products from the salon, I swear by it!!!
> 
> There are lots of "no poo" shampoo receipes on the web, but I've found for my long and frizzy hair (thank you Florida humidity) that this is the best. 1 tablespoon of baking soda in about 1/2 cup of water - just rub in good at the scalp and pull through the ends. Rinse with plain water and follow with a rinse in the a 1/4 cup vinegar and 1/4 cup water mix (I usually comb while the vingar is sitting). I usually give it a quick rinse again just to get the viegar smell out. A little styling cream or leave in conditioner or hairspray will take care of rest. Lemon juice will work too, really anything acidic will close the hair shaft and make it shiny. Lemon juice will also lighten your hair in sun (saving on those highlighting bills.)
> 
> Best part is that my showers take less time and there's less soap scum to clean. Would love to hear if anyone tries it or uses something similar.


I'm going to try this and hope it works for my hair type! Seems very efficient (and yeah, I'm another one who'll plunk down $50 for salon products as long as they work)


----------



## P35juniper

zeehag, I think dongreerps wasn't saying to cut your hair, he was saying just to be aware of it as something that could happen. I hope thats right. The first step of safety is knowing something could happen.


----------



## Ocean2Free

Hi Sailingdog, I am curious on your point of needing to filtering rain water, could you share with me the background to this. Best Regards O2F


----------



## sailingdog

Ocean2Free said:


> Hi Sailingdog, I am curious on your point of needing to filtering rain water, could you share with me the background to this. Best Regards O2F


Rain water often has particulates and dust in it, which are the core that the rain drops form around...so you'd probably want to filter it to get rid of these before washing with it.


----------



## cruisingmom

*long hair*

My daughter and I both had long hair, washed in salt water ( Joy soap), and rinse with fresh. A pitcher off the back or the dinghy worked well. We were often anchoring at night, which is easier to manage. some conditioner at the ends helps.


----------



## sck5

my wife keeps her hair in braids - says it can go much longer between washes that way.


----------



## JohnRPollard

Folks,

I'm going to be deleting some posts from this thread. 

In case any reminder is necessary, this is the "Her Sailnet" forum and these are the rules we apply here:



> *This is a forum that is primarily BY and FOR the female members of Sailnet where they can post and share questions and concerns with others in an adult and rational way*. It is not:
> 1. A place for the men of sailnet to post "want ads"
> 2. A place where conversation, language and content will be permitted to degenerate into "locker room" standards that may be acceptable in the off topic forum.
> 
> Moderators will manage this sub-forum more aggressively and delete posts and threads that do not meet this higher standard as we try to carve out a more female friendly place within Sailnet.
> We encourage our female members to find a home here and to report any posts you find objectionable using the "report post" icon in the top right corner of each message.
> Thanks in advance to all for your cooperation.


----------



## zeehag

washing in salt and rinsing in fresh works great--i also throw on some leave in conditioner so i can brush it without great pain..lol..no more tangles works, but i use a greasier kind in a pink bottle(plastic)....and i donot filter my rainwater---especially when i get it at sea.....


----------



## remetau

This is the male half of our crew, but I too have long hair just as long as she does, and I am finding this thread interesting and very helpful.


----------



## sailingdog

I'd point out that there are quite a few rinseless shampoos and conditioners that seem to work fairly well. They're often used by hospitals and such... where the person is bed ridden and can not be moved to a bath tub or sink...


----------



## flysci

*Cover it up*



sck5 said:


> my wife keeps her hair in braids - says it can go much longer between washes that way.


I find something similar works for me. I twist it up, pin it down, and wear a hat. I find my hair stays clean much longer, and the twist leaves a nice curl when I do let it down (instead of the straw like style I get when it blows free in the wind!). The hat also helps keep stray strands from blowing in my eyes, and shades my face/eyes from the sun.

This approach also will keep it out of dangerous equipment, of all kinds  .

Our ancestors knew keeping it covered really works to lengthen time between washings of long hair; they used a variety of caps, bonnets, scarves, etc. to cover up except for special occasions.

Margo


----------



## seashine

*Hair it is!*

My hair is down to my waist and as fine as a toddler's so wind and it cause a hell of a mess! On passage I simply plait it and oil it with macadamia or almond oil, even coconut oil in the tropics - like women all around the world in places of limited water. It never gets itchy if I do this, and when we find ourselves with an abundance of rainwater, or there's a downpour, I get out on deck and lather up. If it's a long passage in cooler waters I have washed it in heated seawater and rinsed off with one large cupful (~400ml) of heated fresh water with a tspn of vinegar - seems to cut through the salt best and no skipper worth sailing with would ever dare complain about a measly cupful of fresh water! Best of all, the oil makes it shiny and soft when we get to shore, which makes me feel like a veritable princess 

BTW: always best to brush or comb outside so no hair can foul bilge pumps...


----------



## zeehag

i have found that the rinseless stuff leaves a residue to which i am allergic, as well as making the hair nasty. i dont like the results, is so easy to do a decent wash with real water.
..i am able to wash mine is sea water and rinse with small amt of fresh-- works so well. i let sun heat the salt water for this..then i wind mine into a knot for drying--i keep bound up normally anyway.


----------



## L124C

*I've got the solution!*

Seriously...Dont' know if anyone else mentioned this, but keep your hair up while working with lines and winches. Otherwise, you might end up looking like me, and I know you don't want that! On the other hand, you won't have to worry about shampoo or cream rinse.


----------



## zeehag

cute head, dude-- havent had that problem as yet-- been sailing since age 7....am old now----still have all mine... but i am a gurlee....


----------



## Multihullgirl

Hello all

I've not spent any extended time offshore (week or two at a time) but my boat is rather... well... lean on accommodation. All I have is a solar shower.

My wash technique is to focus on the scalp and not wash the ends too much. I like shampoo bars which are easily portable and also are good for this technique of, shall we say, 'focused washing?'

I also use oils. And I'm rather particular about them. I have found that mineral oils will cause my hair to break, as also do things like Skin so Soft (which has mineral oil), other bug sprays and spray-on sunscreens.

I rather like almond oil and coconut oil. Almond doesn't firm up when the temps drop so it's a bit handier. And for cost's sake I buy food-grade oils which can be found relatively inexpensively in Asian markets in the US. Packaged-for-hair oils, I find, tend to be mixed with mineral oils and are far more expensive.

As for technique: if I'm going to wear it down I just take a tiny bit (fingernail's worth) and apply to the ends. Usually when under sail I'll slather my hair and braid it up. When we charter I find someone who's doing braiding and get 'rows done. Then I can dive to my heart's content and all I have to do is rinse and oil.

I am so glad to hear that other people have hairy boats... I was beginning to think I was having some sort of alopecia, I think it's called


----------



## eryka

I've never tried oil, maybe I don't understand? I would think it would attract dirt??? How do you do this, just the hair especially toward the ends, and not the scalp? How does it extend the time between washing? Normally I'm good for about 4 days between washing unless its particularly sweaty weather. Does it take even more soap than normal to get out? Does it make your hair yellowish? (Sorry, I'm a mass of questions here!)

And yes, I shed too, we're constantly finding long, pale hairs on our boat. Unless I've had it braided - then I don't shed until the day I take the braids out, at which time I get the entire 2 weeks worth of shedding in one huge inundation.


----------



## Multihullgirl

Hi Eryka

Your application of oil will vary, so I'd just say try a little at a time and see what works for you.

I don't find that a light application (to the ends when wet) attracts dirt _per se_, but if I'm doing the slather thing, it'll be, well, oily.

But then again, I'm applying a heavy coat (slathering) for protection and in that case certainly braiding it up so who cares? If anything a thick application of oil will slick back the short hairs and keep that stuff out of my face. If I'm racing I will grease my head ;-) and braid it back tight.

I don't find that it takes more soap to get out, not the food oils, anyway. I love shampoo bars, and I get mine from Chagrin Valley. Not cheap but easily transportable, go a long way, I like them for boat purposes especially

BTW olive oil is also highly recommended although I'm not that all about the scent. You can, though, add a few drops of essential oil to your hair oil and get a more pleasant scent.

I can't imagine that oil would colour your hair in any way, but I'm a brunette and I expect I wouldn't know if it did.

I don't know if y'all are familiar with the Long Hair fora, but they're a wealth of info on care and also on ***hair toys!!!***

The Long Hair Community Discussion Boards - Powered by vBulletin

I think that was all your questions, yes?


----------



## eryka

Thanx multi! I love the smell of Kemi Oil but at about a dollar an ounce I haven't bought any recently; think I'll try leaving a bit in next time. (Going to experiment over the winter here where we're dockside.) Will also check out your link. Yeah, what I need, another web forum to spend time in ...

And laughing at your comment about being a brunette, you can see my hair color in my pic. Everything affects it; if I spend too long in a swimming pool, the chlorine turns it Crayola-crayon green.


----------



## PsychedChicken

I also have long hair and have spent many a day on boats. Not necessarily sail boats but i feel your pain. I am notorious for tying my hair up as tight as possible so that it is highly unlikely to come undone. And then once or twice a day i take it down, brush it out, and put it right back up. You'll be absolutely disgusted with yourself at first. But its better then going crewcut. Done that too. Then just wash it when you can...


----------



## stefrrr

Plus, on more extended cruising, there's the disadvantage of requiring frequent cuts. I'm considering growing out my less-than shoulder length hair so I can keep it out of my face & not need to get it cut so often.


----------



## wingNwing

Interesting thought, though on balance I think really short is easier than really long, (it may, however, be less fun). When we left our wonderful stylist taught me to cut Dan's hair, and him to cut mine - one solution to your 'frequent cuts' dilemma.


----------



## BLOD

Still not sure now. Too short and my fine hair looks awful if not clean. Too long and a pain to wash. Thinking just long enough to tie up and if in doubt wear a nice tight fitting hat.


----------



## zeehag

what ABOUT lon ghair, anyway--is fine and dandy to keep it--isnt a rule to have to cut hair if ye has a boat--LOL..... tooo much peer pressure makes folks bland and uninteresting......long hair is not difficult to wash--i use sea water and rinse in sea water and let it dry a minuet then rinse with a cup or 2 of fresh water and dry a lil then add some leave in conditioner--- what is so difficult about that??? tie it up whenye feel it is in yer way--is all common sense.


----------

